# Alien: Covenant - Der Xenomorph könnte im Sequel gar nicht auftauchen



## Darkmoon76 (11. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Covenant - Der Xenomorph könnte im Sequel gar nicht auftauchen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: Covenant - Der Xenomorph könnte im Sequel gar nicht auftauchen*


----------



## Phone (11. Oktober 2017)

Der weiß einfach nicht wie er es zu ende bringen soll...
Zu viele Logikfehler in den anderen Filmen machen das ganze nicht einfacher


----------



## bettenlager (11. Oktober 2017)

Ridley lass gut sein. Wird doch von Film zu Film immer schlimmer.


----------



## RatThing (11. Oktober 2017)

Mit diesem pseudo-intellektuellen KI Blödsinn zerstört Ridley Scott das Franchise dass er groß gemacht hat. Gebt "Alien" lieber wieder an Cameron oder Fincher.


----------



## Eurynome (11. Oktober 2017)

Das sind alles beide Evolutionsfilme und sollten auch gar nicht so aufs Alien abziehlen, nur mal so zur info ! Und logikfehler haben die Filme auch nicht, sie sind nur schwerer zu verstehen   
Und wer sagt das hier  eine Verbindung zu Alien 1979 geknüpft werden soll ? Ridley Scott weiß schon was er macht !!!!


----------



## Odin333 (11. Oktober 2017)

Eurynome schrieb:


> Ridley Scott weiß schon was er macht !!!!


Wenn er selbst weiss was er macht, dann ist das Problem wohl, dass es anscheinend sonst niemand weiss...


----------



## 1xok (11. Oktober 2017)

Diese ganzen neuen Alien Filme haben mit dem ursprünglichen Skript von Dan O’Bannon nichts mehr zu tun. Das galt im Prinzip schon für den zweiten Teil, der aber immerhin noch als eigenständiger Aktionfilm gut funktionierte.

Mich interessiert Scotts Schöpfungsgeschichte nicht. Das ist eh ein ganz alter (Alu-)Hut. Zu seinen besten Zeiten hatte Scott es vermieden allzu viel Einfluss auf das Drehbuch zu nehmen. Damals war er auch noch ein weitestgehend unbekannter Regisseur, der schlicht seinen Job erledigen musste. Und den erledigte er verdammt gut.  Zum ersten Alienfilm gibt es auf YouTube zahlreiche Szenen zu bewundern, die die damaligen Macher raus geschnitten hatten. Einfach weil diese Erklärungsversuche und Ausschmückungen lächerlich oder überflüssig waren. Alien wirkte vor allem durch seine Reduktion auf das Wesentliche. Alles Weitere blieb der Phantasie des Zuschauers überlassen.

Nichtsdestotrotz hatte Dan O’Bannon konkrete Ideen zur Genese des oder der Aliens. Letztlich war das für den  fertigen Film aber nicht wichtig und kommt daher auch nicht im Film vor. Jeder Erklärungsversuch nimmt ein Stück des Horrors weg, den die Giger-Kreationen ganz von selbst erschaffen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (12. Oktober 2017)

> Filmemacher Ridley Scott will nach wie vor eine Fortsetzung zu Alien: Covenant drehen, obwohl der Film kein Erfolg war.
> 
> Momentan ist aber noch gar nicht klar, ob es überhaupt eine Fortsetzung zur Reihe gibt, denn Covenant war ein finanzieller Fehlschlag [...]



Wie kommt ihr denn auf sowas ... 

Zitat Wiki:



> Einspielergebnis
> Nach seinem Start erreichte der Film unter anderem in den USA, in China, in Deutschland, in Russland, im Vereinigten Königreich, in Australien und in Südkorea Platz 1 der Kino-Charts. Den Produktionskosten in Höhe von rund 111 Millionen US-Dollar stehen weltweite Einnahmen von bislang 232,6 Millionen US-Dollar gegenüber[67], womit sich Alien: Covenant auf Platz 27 der erfolgreichsten Filme des Jahres 2017 befindet.[68] In Deutschland verzeichnet der Film bislang 597.364 Besucher (Stand 6. August 2017).



Ein Fehlschlag sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2017)

naja Platz 27 *in einem Jahr*, das noch fast 3 Monate dauert und auch noch einige Blockbuster anstehen (Star Wars 8) finde ich jetzt nicht so beeindruckend hoch.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2017)

> denn er plant, im Sequel das bekannte und beliebte Alien vielleicht gar nicht mehr auftauchen zu lassen


Also genau dasselbe, was er nach _Prometheus _gesagt hatte ... und wir wissen ja alle, wie das ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Solo-Joe (12. Oktober 2017)

Also ich fand Prometheus und Covenant sehr gut. Natürlich komplett verschieden im Vergleich zu den ursprünglichen Filmen. Für mich aber auf ihre Art und Weise besser.


----------



## Phone (12. Oktober 2017)

Eurynome schrieb:


> Das sind alles beide Evolutionsfilme und sollten auch gar nicht so aufs Alien abziehlen, nur mal so zur info ! Und logikfehler haben die Filme auch nicht, sie sind nur schwerer zu verstehen
> Und wer sagt das hier  eine Verbindung zu Alien 1979 geknüpft werden soll ? Ridley Scott weiß schon was er macht !!!!



AAhh man kann es sich auch schön reden xD

Z.B....Wie hat ein Androide auf einem fremden Planeten, quasi in einer Höhle ohne Labor ein EI gezüchtet?...Wenn du mir das verraten kannst dann sind wir auch der Frage was war zu erst da -> Huhn oder Ei<- ein Stück näher!

Warum dauert es nur ein paar Minuten bis es aus dem Körper platzt? Abgesehen davon das es SCI-FI ist die Wachstumsrate doch ein wenig "hoch" gegriffen 
Er wollte ja das Perfekte Wesen schaffen und meinte das es seine Schöpfung ist, daher gehe ich davon aus, das im Ei quasi der Facehugger ist den man auch aus Alien kennt aber dort dauert es Stunden / knapp nen Tag bis das Alien aus der Brust kommt.

Ein TOP ausgebildetes Team, wahrscheinlich die besten der besten der besten (SIR), landen auf einen fremden Planeten, 
kaum geht etwas schief drehen alle völlig am Rad.
Über Funk gibt es keine klaren Ansagen, das ganze verhalten ist sowas von Kindergarten. Es macht schlicht keinen Sinn!
Das könnte man noch Seitenweise so weiter machen.

Wenn man sich die Filme anschaut und dann sagt "NEIN das hat auf keinen Fall etwas mit dem original Alien zutun" dem is auch nicht mehr zu helfen...
Es sollte ja von Anfang an eine Verknüpfung sein dann ist er abgekommen vom Grundgedanken dann wollte er auf die Space Jockeys eingehen  dann wieder was anderes.

Ich habe alle die Filme im Kino gesehen und vor allem bei Covenant ging ich raus und dachte mir " was ist das für nen scheiß?!)
Bilder Top  / Sound  TOP / Story der letzte Mist


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Oktober 2017)

Zapfenbaer schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr denn auf sowas ...
> 
> Zitat Wiki:
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach, weil in den Produktionskosten noch das Marketing fehlt und das macht heutzutage auch gerne mal 100 Millionen aus und schon sieht das ganze nicht mehr so rosig aus.


----------



## sniperisa (12. Oktober 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> AAhh man kann es sich auch schön reden xD
> 
> Z.B....Wie hat ein Androide auf einem fremden Planeten, quasi in einer Höhle ohne Labor ein EI gezüchtet?...Wenn du mir das verraten kannst dann sind wir auch der Frage was war zu erst da -> Huhn oder Ei<- ein Stück näher!
> 
> ...



Und am Schlimmsten war das Ende:

Ab hier SPOILERALARM....

2 Androiden, die gleich aussehen gehen rein. Einer ist böse, der andere gut.
1 Android kommt wieder raus.
Crew vertraut ihm Blind sein Leben an.
Keiner kommt auf die Idee irgendwie nachzuprüfen, ob es wirklich der gute ist...
Mir war sofort klar, dass es nur der Böse sein kann...


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2017)

sniperisa schrieb:


> Und am Schlimmsten war das Ende:
> 
> Ab hier SPOILERALARM....
> 
> ...



Dabei kommt sogar noch hinzu, daß Walter eine Hand einbüßt. Wie hat übrigens Elisabeth Shaw den guten Walter wieder zusammengeflickt? Walter war ja zum Ende von "Prometheus" hin nicht mehr in Bestform ...

Ach naja, motzen kann man immer. Ich finde inzwischen "Prometheus" ganz akzeptabel und "Covenant" sogar richtig gut.

Und ich werde mir auch den fünften "Indiana Jones" angucken, damit das mal klar ist!

EDIT: Ich glaub, ich hab Walter und David verwechselt. Die sehen sich ja auch ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Und ich werde mir auch den fünften "Indiana Jones" angucken, damit das mal klar ist!


Fünften?! Es gibt doch nur drei.  


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Oktober 2017)

Wenn Ridley Scott einen Film über KI machen will, soll er das doch einfach tun. Muss ja nicht "Alien" heißen.


----------



## Phobinator (12. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fünften?! Es gibt doch nur drei.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ne, sind schon 4^^
...und wenn noch einer gedreht werden würde, (den sich der Kollege dann anschaut), wäre das der 5te


----------

